

Is Gmail down - seleucia
http://mail.google.com
in Turkey 
502. That’s an error.
======
sp332
Just use
[http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/mail.google.com](http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/mail.google.com)

------
mrmondo
no

